# New reef candy!



## dylanmegyptian (Sep 10, 2013)

Just got some new candy from the lfs!!!

JF JOHN DEERE LEPTASTREA
BLUE ACROPORA
PINK RICORDEA YUMA


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Super sweet scores! That is a mini colony of acro the there not a frag , and the leptastrea makes me jealous. I don't see much of that around here.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

If the first shipment goes out well I can frag a small piece of my green slimmer and maybe some leptastrea too.


----------



## dylanmegyptian (Sep 10, 2013)

Yea i know right i really love that leptastrea is really awsome. I would love some green slimmer acro and some leptastrea and when my john deere grows out dome ill give you a frag of it! Also i recived my awsome package today with all the extra goodies in it and everybody is alive and happy. I was thinking about sending you the sunset on monday just incase of a delay or something in case the package were to get held on sunday if that is fine? I am also sending 2 frags to enhance survivability.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Sounds good man. I usually send out on Tuesdays as some times Mondays the post office is all sorts of busy and Mondays are the most likely days for delays.

On another note have you ever heard of the Blueberry Cheese cake Monti?


----------



## dylanmegyptian (Sep 10, 2013)

Aight cool ill send the package on tuesday then and yes its colors kinda remind me of LSU'S colors.

And when i woke up this mornin' i knoticed that tge monti cap was starting to bleach :-( but im hoping that i can revive it with a few tricks lol


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh no! I would snap off the parts that still look red and separate the white tissue. If all else fails I can send you more no problem. Montis hate temp swimgs so might be from shipping.


----------

